# Mylo...........



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

WooHoo!!! Great news for Mylo.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great News


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylo..*

Mylo:

Good for you. Have a beautiful life!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

That is *AWESOME* news Mary. See, I was right when I was playing the guessing game when you first said you had a surprise. I said maybe a Rams player. Hmmmm!!!!!! Its a little late, but technically I was right, right??? LOL!!! That is just great. I bet he will do really well there. Congrats and great news.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news. I am really excited for him and hopes he gets to live a great life there. But I know he will miss your fun crew. wow another celebrity dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Mylo!


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's wondeful news, Mary! Brand new happy beginnings!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome news for Mylo! I do wish him the very best of everything. How wonderful, his own pool! He'll be a very happy & wet boy!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Mylo enjoy your new life!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

thats GREAT!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Way to go Mylo! Yeaaaaa!:artydude

Jazzys Mom


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome news for Mylo!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

way to go Mylo!


----------

